# Pro Fitness bands - oh dear !



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

Here in the U.K. we have 'pound stretcher' stores. I bought some exercise bands there today under the brand name Pro Fitness. theyre in three colours as usual , blue being the 'heavy' { lol } one , and measured the thickness of these when I got home. I found the blue to be about 0.50mm compared to asda brand blue which is about 0.60mm. I dont swear by these measurements as I nev er know how much pressure to apply.

I made up a bandset 25-15 and found the stretch to have a 'flat' weak feel to it. very. And very weak when I shot it too, I didnt need a chrony to tell that!

The thing is that after shooting with an 8" band set, its sort of nice if its still about 8" after two shots. I suddenly found it was 9.5" ! It never did make it back to 8" either . It did totter back to 9" but after one shot back it went to nine and a half again.

This is just a warning but maybe you could use it if you take a shot at a rabbit one day and if you miss it { probably even if you hit it } you should come back the next day, when you're bands have had a nice rest, and try another shot. lol.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for this report. It is often just as important to know what does NOT work as it is to know what does work. Sounds like those bands have little if any latex in them. But it is always worthwhile to experiment.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

